

Top 10 ways to save PC computing energy - deviceguru
http://www.deviceguru.com/2008/09/12/top-10-ways-to-save-pc-computing-energy/

======
jwilliams
This is all well and good, but I've never owned a PC that didn't get errors
when coming back from sleep or hibernate. A clean install usually works ok,
but this doesn't last long.

To be fair it's probably not Microsoft's fault entirely. Generally seems to be
a driver that causes the hassle (often a USB device).

This is one aspect that Apple has right (or at least a lot, lot better).

------
hs
# sysctl hw.setperf=0

